# Games you think are underrated



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 24, 2010)

I think the name is pretty straight forward. 

and Unreal 1 is VERY underrated.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2010)

The Final Fantasy Legends serie.  Almost everybody seems to stick to the main serie.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 24, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> The Final Fantasy Legends serie.  Almost everybody seems to stick to the main serie.


 
These were those old game boy ones right?
I loved those.
I still have FFL 3


Edit: also the first actraiser on snes.  Was such a fun game.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 24, 2010)

okami. the game was AWESOME but only few people bought it... (not counting furries of course ) in my opinion its even better than twilight princess!
the wii version sold some more copies but try to get a PS2 version these days!


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 24, 2010)

Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles. I've never heard anyone say anything bad about but I've never heard anyone say anything about it. How can you not like a Final Fantasy game that you can play with your friends?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 24, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles. I've never heard anyone say anything bad about but I've never heard anyone say anything about it. How can you not like a Final Fantasy game that you can play with your friends?


Ahh, you're kidding, right? The multiplayer required too many accessories to be worth it. It had a basic plot and the gameplay wasn't too exciting, either. I very much disliked that game. 

Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn is underrated, I think. It's one of my favorite games. Hardly anyone plays the series though, and it's hated even amongst Fire Emblem fans.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> These were those old game boy ones right?
> I loved those.
> I still have FFL 3


 
Final Fantasy Legends II was the first Gameboy game I had;  I still have it & it's my fave FF game.



Suezotiger said:


> Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles. I've never heard anyone say anything bad about but I've never heard anyone say anything about it. How can you not like a Final Fantasy game that you can play with your friends?


 
The first one on Gamecube was half-decent, the others sucked badly.



SirRob said:


> Ahh, you're kidding, right? The multiplayer  required too many accessories to be worth it. It had a basic plot and  the gameplay wasn't too exciting, either. I very much disliked that  game.
> 
> Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn is underrated, I think. It's one  of my favorite games. Hardly anyone plays the series though, and it's  hated even amongst Fire Emblem fans.


 
If it wasn't so expensive, I'd totally get it.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 24, 2010)

Suikoden series! I wish more people played them.

Also Terranigma. I just finished it about a month or so ago and it was pretty good


----------



## Riley (Jul 24, 2010)

CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> I think the name is pretty straight forward.
> 
> and Unreal 1 is VERY underrated.


 
I agree; Unreal managed to pull off a wonderful visual narrative with a lot of little subtle nuances that made the environment actually feel believable.  And I like how various map descriptions and whatnot in UT2003/2004 referenced a few things from the original Unreal.

It's a shame games never have as artful of storytelling anymore; now everything has to be blunt and spoon fed to the player.  Gears 2, by the same company no less, was just insulting to play.

That aside, I think a game called One Must Fall: 2097 is the greatest fighting game ever.  Again by Epic (this probably isn't making me look good), it had players fighting in hundred foot tall robots in a series of incredibly varied arenas, each one with its own little point of interest.  There was one stage where fighter jets would fly by and shoot at you and a powerplant where you would be electrocuted if you got thrown against the walls are what come to mind right now.  It was also really customizable; each robot could have its armour, legs, or arms upgraded.  Armour would reduce the amount of damage you took, legs would increase the damage of kicks, and arms would increase the damage of punches.  You could also change the colours around, which was a neat touch.  And the game was actually for DOS, so it was really impressive for the time.  

Or this old game called Gearheads, which was like if someone turned Toy Story into a deathmatch.  You had a box of windup toys that you could send out, and they'd march across the screen horizontally.  If they reached your opponent's side, they would take damage.  If two toys ran into each other, they'd fight until one was destroyed.  There were a bunch of different toys, and they all worked together in some way.  It was actually pretty big on strategy, but got really frantic right from the start.

Maybe it's just because they're both old games, but I never hear anyone mention them.


----------



## Skittle (Jul 24, 2010)

Fatal Frame. The whole series.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 24, 2010)

> Fatal Frame. The whole series.



*This*. I haven't even played them yet, but I can tell just from the bits of them I've seen on Youtube that these are quite possibly contenders to Silent Hill as far as best psychological horror and best melancholy story of all time.

Another game series that's way underrated is Siren. The first game has a brilliant concept and story, and while the controls are really stupid (that drop-down menu is completely unnecessary when there's hardly a thing it's used for where a context-sensitive button wouldn't suffice, and it really breaks the immersion at times), they're not unlearnable. I myself nearly gave up on it before even being 1/3 of the way through the game. I'm glad I didn't. I guess most gamers aren't as masochistic as me though because the sequel, which it seems improves over the original in every way didn't even get a NA release, so I've never played it and most likely never will. I intend to get the third at some point, which got decent reviews, but which seems to have mostly been slept on.

The FirePro series is somewhat underrated as wrestling games go, mainly just because they're 2D and because they actually take some serious time and effort to really get the most out of. Though with the Smackdown VS Raw games becoming increasingly true to the sport(s entertainment) _and_ having loads of customizability _and_ loads of online fun to be had, I don't think FirePro can be called "the best" anymore, or at least not for much longer. Besides, that series was sorta just filling the void left by No Mercy for a lot of people anyway.

Both Gamecube Starfox games, one for not being like Starfox 64 enough, and one for not really being Starfox 64 _at all_. It's kinda like _another_ aforementioned N64 game people can't seem to just get over/look at objectively any more they can the merits of newer games...

Sonic Adventure 2, just because it was such a departure from the original Sonic Adventure, and admittedly I was a bit guilty of this too, just because I really, _really_ wanted to experience more of Knuckles'/Tikal's backstory and see more of that echidna civilization. In case you think I'm just a butthurt Sonic Universe fanboy, I slightly underrated SA2, but I _didn't even bother_ with anything after it.

I guess Silent Hill 4 and 0rigins were _a little_ underrated, but they did have their fair share of problems/things about them that were just stupid. I dunno, I guess it's just as is probably obvious with my defense of Siren, I've long seen survival horror games as ones you kinda suffer through to appreciate what's good about them. I do think there's no good reason the PS2 version of 0rigins couldn't have had a camera and flashlight control system like the other PS2 SHs and those games' sense of scale, which would've gone a long way to making it more immersive, but on the other hand, having played it on a small portable screen roughly the same size as a PSP screen, I have a hard time fathoming how the original version was even _playable_ for most people (let me guess, it wasn't?)


----------



## Skittle (Jul 24, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> *This*. I haven't even played them yet, but I can tell just from the bits of them I've seen on Youtube that these are quite possibly contenders to Silent Hill as far as best psychological horror and best melancholy story of all time.
> 
> Another game series that's way underrated is Siren. The first game has a brilliant concept and story, and while the controls are really stupid (that drop-down menu is completely unnecessary when there's hardly a thing it's used for where a context-sensitive button wouldn't suffice, and it really breaks the immersion at times), they're not unlearnable. I myself nearly gave up on it before even being 1/3 of the way through the game. I'm glad I didn't. I guess most gamers aren't as masochistic as me though because the sequel, which it seems improves over the original in every way didn't even get a NA release, so I've never played it and most likely never will. I intend to get the third at some point, which got decent reviews, but which seems to have mostly been slept on.
> 
> ...


 Fatal Frame is one of the ONLY games to make me scream like a bitch and throw the controller. I really want 4 but, no European or NA release for it. Need to grab a Japanese copy and region crack my wii.


----------



## Rai Toku (Jul 24, 2010)

Let's see...

The Mother series
Terranigma
OMF 2097 (Only had the shareware version as a kid, but it was, next to Descent, my favorite game. Used to have all the special moves memorized for it...)
Fragile Dreams: Farewell Ruins of the Moon
Sword of Mana (My first gba game)
Legend of the Mystical Ninja (N64 version)
Kingdom Under Fire
Okami

I know I've repeated a few of the games listed above. Anyway, that's about all I can think of.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 24, 2010)

The Ace Combat series doesn't get enough love. Even if the games haven't really changed much in recent years, the soundtracks alone should absolve them of that misdemeanor.

The Clocktower games I think are pretty underrated, too.

Pacific Theater of Operations is a series of games that are pretty amazing. I've recently been playing PTO II on the SNES and the level of detail in managing units and your country in nearly every aspect is startling. Slow-paced, but I mean, wow.

F-22 Air Dominance Fighter / F-22 Total Air War are completely underrated games from the late 90's that are a blend of arcade and realism that errs primarily on the side of realism and depth compared to other games of the day. Easy enough to get into, very difficult to master. There's a freeware version of the game available with updated graphics, textures and features (including TrackIR/FreeTrack support).

Grim Fandango.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 24, 2010)

skittle said:


> Fatal Frame is one of the ONLY games to make me scream like a bitch and throw the controller.


 
I take it the other one was Eli


----------



## Skittle (Jul 24, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I take it the other one was Eli


 Ahahahahaha. Ahahahaha.

No.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 25, 2010)

Beyond Good and Evil for any system.  A lot of people missed that game when it first came out.
The Resident Evil 1 remake on the Gamecube.  It wasn't scary save for those crimson headed zombies.  I wasn't used to zombies actually running at you and running up and down stairs to get you. lol


----------



## Skittle (Jul 25, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> Beyond Good and Evil for any system.  A lot of people missed that game when it first came out.
> The Resident Evil 1 remake on the Gamecube.  It wasn't scary save for those crimson headed zombies.  I wasn't used to zombies actually running at you and running up and down stairs to get you. lol


 Beyond Good and Evil is amazing. I never got to finish it because I apparently missed one part and couldn't go back and thus was stuck in the factory. Need to find that game again.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 25, 2010)

skittle said:


> Beyond Good and Evil is amazing. I never got to finish it because I apparently missed one part and couldn't go back and thus was stuck in the factory. Need to find that game again.



I still have my Gamecube version.  It's been awhile since I played it.  I hope they are still working on the second game.  I haven't heard any info on it in 2 yrs.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 25, 2010)

Magi-Nation needs a remake... Hell they need to pull the whole KH: CoM with it and re-release it with new graphics and what not. If the pokemon series is still alive such an awesome game should be too.


----------



## Delta (Jul 25, 2010)

Buck Bumble 
Rocket Robot on Wheels
Legend of the Dragoon
Megaman Legends


----------



## Tally (Jul 25, 2010)

Ikaruga.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 25, 2010)

Riley said:


> I agree; Unreal managed to pull off a wonderful visual narrative with a lot of little subtle nuances that made the environment actually feel believable.  And I like how various map descriptions and whatnot in UT2003/2004 referenced a few things from the original Unreal.
> 
> It's a shame games never have as artful of storytelling anymore; now everything has to be blunt and spoon fed to the player.  Gears 2, by the same company no less, was just insulting to play.
> 
> ...


 I'm absolutley enthralled to hear that someone else loves Unreal too. Yes, Unreal (And it's expansion Return to Na Pali) both have absoutley beautiful levels, the best part about the game in my opinion. Was how every level had a story behind it, ISV Kran, Vortex Riker, UMS Prometheus, The Sunspire, Na Pali Haven. All have rich stories behind these structures. Compared to most games that throw you into "Random death hall #1224" Unreal was just bursting with creativity and it's a shame that everyone would rather be "Half life" and "Halo" rather than "Unreal."

Gears 2 wasn't terrible, but it did make me feel like a child. It just took my hand and showed everything to me, I just felt embarrassed.


----------



## Riley (Jul 25, 2010)

CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> I'm absolutley enthralled to hear that someone else loves Unreal too. Yes, Unreal (And it's expansion Return to Na Pali) both have absoutley beautiful levels, the best part about the game in my opinion. Was how every level had a story behind it, ISV Kran, Vortex Riker, UMS Prometheus, The Sunspire, Na Pali Haven. All have rich stories behind these structures. Compared to most games that throw you into "Random death hall #1224" Unreal was just bursting with creativity and it's a shame that everyone would rather be "Half life" and "Halo" rather than "Unreal."
> 
> Gears 2 wasn't terrible, but it did make me feel like a child. It just took my hand and showed everything to me, I just felt embarrassed.



Yeah, Unreal really made it seem like there was actually more stuff going on than what you were a part of.  The textlogs from all the various people, and even the ship status reports in the ISV-Kran, created this whole other layer of depth to what was essentially just a lone character wandering around.  Its particular style of visual narrative is something I haven't seen since, and I find it a shame that Epic hasn't ever revisited it.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 25, 2010)

Riley said:


> Yeah, Unreal really made it seem like there was actually more stuff going on than what you were a part of.  The textlogs from all the various people, and even the ship status reports in the ISV-Kran, created this whole other layer of depth to what was essentially just a lone character wandering around.  Its particular style of visual narrative is something I haven't seen since, and I find it a shame that Epic hasn't ever revisited it.


 Yeah, like compared to Half-Life (good game nonetheless) I felt Black Mesa was a very unimportant building, considering the level design was so bizzare and really made you take a step back and ask yourself in the architects helped develop Doom. Yet Unreal gave big sprawling levels that were justified for any bizzare design. I remember spending hours on levels like "Sunspire" and "Bluff Oversmoking" because they were absolutely huge and brilliant in design, which is just something you don't see anymore.


----------



## Riley (Jul 25, 2010)

CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> Yeah, like compared to Half-Life (good game nonetheless) I felt Black Mesa was a very unimportant building, considering the level design was so bizzare and really made you take a step back and ask yourself in the architects helped develop Doom. Yet Unreal gave big sprawling levels that were justified for any bizzare design. I remember spending hours on levels like "Sunspire" and "Bluff Oversmoking" because they were absolutely huge and brilliant in design, which is just something you don't see anymore.


 
I wholeheartedly agree.  Although near the end of Unreal, I did feel the level design got a little messy, but it might just have been me at that point.  But one thing that really stood out about Unreal to me is that I spent 21 hours getting through it once.  Now all we have in a 6 hour campaign, if the developers were feeling generous.  

And of course taking into account the size of the levels, and the time Unreal was released, pretty much everything about it is incredible.

And now we never see anything like it anymore.


----------



## Ames (Jul 25, 2010)

Chrono Trigger...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 25, 2010)

Jurassic Park: Trespasser. 
Magi Nation
Just about any game that's popular that you guys wouldn't hate otherwise but hate anyways.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll second REmake.  It wasn't exactly a great game, but look at the visuals.  It was released in Q1 2002.  Visuals don't exactly make a game, but that's _very fucking good_ for the time.  It also made a lot of changes (almost all of which good) to the original game.  I'd easily say it's underrated by most current game players.  Then again, it was a Gamecube game:  A lot of gamers at that time (and still now) were of the opinion that nothing the GC put out could be anything more than "Mediocre".

Same sorta goes for Metroid Prime, but it still gets a lot more attention than REmake, so it can't really be labeled "underrated".

FFVII most often borders from "Ridiculously Overrated" to "Hatefully Underrated", so it sorta counts.  Yes, the game wasn't all that.  However, ask some people online and the reactions you tend to get range from "PURE GOLD 10/10 BUY BUY BUY!" to "PURE SHIT!  I'D RATHER EAT GLASS AND FUCK A CACTUS WITH MY ASS THAN TOUCH IT AGAIN!"  Both are bad, but recently since it became cooler to hate it than to love it you're seeing more of the later.  It's still only a so-so game, but again:  Not being great doesn't automatically = shit.  As with the GC comment, not that you'd get that with game comics which tend to treat an 8 (or 7, or even 6.5 if extremely generous) as "passable" games implying that if a game doesn't keep you glued non-stop for 30+ hours it's a piece of shit.

Wind Waker is akin to FFVII, though not as polarized for the enjoying side.  There are people who're like "Oh yeah, I liked that game," but then there's people who froth at the mouth if you use it even on the same _page_ as Ocarina of Time or Majora's Mask.  Mostly because of... the shift to cell-shaded.  That's it.  You ask them what's wrong with it, they inevitably come back repeatably to the cell shading.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Chrono Trigger...


 
How exactly is Chrono Trigger underrated?


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 25, 2010)

Riley said:


> I wholeheartedly agree.  Although near the end of Unreal, I did feel the level design got a little messy, but it might just have been me at that point.  But one thing that really stood out about Unreal to me is that I spent 21 hours getting through it once.  Now all we have in a 6 hour campaign, if the developers were feeling generous.
> 
> And of course taking into account the size of the levels, and the time Unreal was released, pretty much everything about it is incredible.
> 
> And now we never see anything like it anymore.


 The Nali Castle was when I started getting impatient, thankfully the Mothership got it's act together and started having fun level design again. And I can't even imagine how any computer back then could have ran it. It's like how Crysis makes your computer have a "Crysis" and Unreal has a video requirement that is "Unreal" (horrible puns) 

The weapons were also brilliantly creative, each weapon was useful in any situation, and you had to utilize them to your advantage. Nowadays it's "Pistol, Scoped Assault Rifle, Sniper, Shotgun. etc. etc."


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I'll second REmake.  It wasn't exactly a great game, but look at the visuals.  It was released in Q1 2002.  Visuals don't exactly make a game, but that's _very fucking good_ for the time.  It also made a lot of changes (almost all of which good) to the original game.  I'd easily say it's underrated by most current game players.  Then again, it was a Gamecube game:  A lot of gamers at that time (and still now) were of the opinion that nothing the GC put out could be anything more than "Mediocre".
> 
> Same sorta goes for Metroid Prime, but it still gets a lot more attention than REmake, so it can't really be labeled "underrated".


 
I dunno. It was sorta underrated/niche in the sense that survival horror in general is an underrated/niche genre, but within the genre, it got a lot of love and, like you said, the graphics were amazing, which no one in their right mind denied at the time. Hell, they still look pretty damn good _now_, although what the current gen systems are capable of provides easily the same level of detail, atmospheric effects, and in realtime and in HD to boot. But people were disappointed for the longest time that Capcom never did REmakes of the other PS1 games.

Having played the hell out of Devil May Cry 4, which has a very oldschool survival horror style camera that's at least better than Code Veronica's, and where they put the old camera in one part of RE 5 Gold as an easter egg, personally I still think they should go for it. Resident Evils 2 & 3, reimagined with basically the same concept, but executed even better, with _all_ the stuff they were able to pull off visually in REmake in terms of details environments and weather, fire, lights etc, except it would be even better because it would be in realtime, HD, and the camera wouldn't have to be _as_ restrictive.

I mean damn, they had no qualms with reimagining them as friggin' *rail shooters* so why not benefit from something fans of the series have wanted to see for years and that could sell on something besides Wii?


----------



## Skittle (Jul 25, 2010)

Dead Space and Dead Space EXTRACTION


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> FFVII most often borders from "Ridiculously Overrated" to "Hatefully Underrated", so it sorta counts.  Yes, the game wasn't all that.  However, ask some people online and the reactions you tend to get range from "PURE GOLD 10/10 BUY BUY BUY!" to "PURE SHIT!  I'D RATHER EAT GLASS AND FUCK A CACTUS WITH MY ASS THAN TOUCH IT AGAIN!"  Both are bad, but recently since it became cooler to hate it than to love it you're seeing more of the later.  It's still only a so-so game, but again:  Not being great doesn't automatically = shit.  As with the GC comment, not that you'd get that with game comics which tend to treat an 8 (or 7, or even 6.5 if extremely generous) as "passable" games implying that if a game doesn't keep you glued non-stop for 30+ hours it's a piece of shit.
> 
> Wind Waker is akin to FFVII, though not as polarized for the enjoying side.  There are people who're like "Oh yeah, I liked that game," but then there's people who froth at the mouth if you use it even on the same _page_ as Ocarina of Time or Majora's Mask.  Mostly because of... the shift to cell-shaded.  That's it.  You ask them what's wrong with it, they inevitably come back repeatably to the cell shading.



Agreed. Majorly. It's just popular to hate on stuff nowadays, you're the first person other than myself who said it was a decent game, of course now we have stuff that pretty much does almost everything better. (Hey, remember when those FMVs were *new*? Now they just look flat-out-cheesy.)

And as for the gaming comics/"Journalists"...HA. nowadays they're just encouraging entitlement and making gamers think they're the centre of the world. It's a joke - Reviews are just opinions, and if you look at some of 'em, you can spot evidence that they just jumped to conclusions or didn't even play it. (X-Play is the king of this - Sesspool and Morgan have even admitted they haven't played every game they reviewed personally. Game Informer recently trashed Farmville and didn't find a single reason why the game was bad...just "THIS GAME SUCKS BECAUSE IT'S NOT A TWITCHY FPS/MIN MAXING RPG/BUTTON MASHING FIGHTER/ANALOG-TWITCHING PLATFORMER/TWITCHY RTS". OH WOW, SUCH a detailed review.)


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Wind Waker is akin to FFVII, though not as polarized for the enjoying side.  There are people who're like "Oh yeah, I liked that game," but then there's people who froth at the mouth if you use it even on the same _page_ as Ocarina of Time or Majora's Mask.  Mostly because of... the shift to cell-shaded.  That's it.  You ask them what's wrong with it, they inevitably come back repeatably to the cell shading.


I thought it was hated because of the lack of difficulty and the sailing.


----------



## R. Wolf (Jul 25, 2010)

Zydala said:


> Suikoden series! I wish more people played them


 ^This and Indigo Prophecy (Known as Fahrenheit in Europe), it wasn't underrated by reviewers, but it was by the majority of people who played it.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I thought it was hated because of the lack of difficulty and the sailing.


 "Lack of Difficulty."

Get 500 hits against the Swordmaster on your first try.  Without waiting three hours to constantly use the "A!" hits.

And while that may be a complaint of many people (personally I didn't find either a problem:  You can't at once go "DAMN YE WATER DUNGEON!" then praise the game for being difficult, and the sailing was preferable to me on the world map over OoT's Hyrule Field), the Cell-Shading is one of the most vocal complaints.  Akin to the whole "Mama's Boy / Emo" schtick for FFVII.


----------



## Riley (Jul 25, 2010)

CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> The weapons were also brilliantly creative, each weapon was useful in any situation, and you had to utilize them to your advantage. Nowadays it's "Pistol, Scoped Assault Rifle, Sniper, Shotgun. etc. etc."


 
That's something that annoys me too.  Gears fans/fanboys froth at the mouth over an assault rifle with a chainsaw under it; Unreal and Unreal Tournament had a gun that shot sawblades, and _exploding_ sawblades at that, a decade earlier.

I think it's really just creativity in general that's underrated these days.  The growth of the popularity of consoles has let game companies reach a broader audience, and the majority want something safe and that they can understand at first glance, or so it seems.  Or maybe it's just that some companies have been in the business so long they don't want to bother trying to think of something new.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 25, 2010)

Riley said:


> That's something that annoys me too.  Gears fans/fanboys froth at the mouth over an assault rifle with a chainsaw under it; Unreal and Unreal Tournament had a gun that shot sawblades, and _exploding_ sawblades at that, a decade earlier.
> 
> I think it's really just creativity in general that's underrated these days.  The growth of the popularity of consoles has let game companies reach a broader audience, and the majority want something safe and that they can understand at first glance, or so it seems.  Or maybe it's just that some companies have been in the business so long they don't want to bother trying to think of something new.


 Exactly, it also had a chaingun that fired diamond shards, a gun that fired an exploding particle, and a gun that shot flak shells. Unreal was all about being in an environment that was strange and uncomfortable, and it did that REALLY well, too well.


----------



## Tao (Jul 25, 2010)

Dark Cloud 2


----------



## Vo (Jul 26, 2010)

I always felt that No One Lives Forever didn't get the following it deserved. 

I also can't seem to find enough people who played and liked Earthsiege [2]. I mostly see support for Tribes and onward.


----------



## that1guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Two games for Playstation 2:

Disaster Report (alternatively titled "SOS: The Final Escape")

and ESPECIALLY its sequel:

Raw Danger

Sure, graphics weren't the best (or the voice acting for the English versions), but they're both neat survival games. Long story short, in the first one you play as this reporter dude named "Keith" that just got a job on this man-made island, and simply put, the island start tearing itself apart for some reason (no spoilers :V) and you gotta find a way to survive and get off of there.

In the second one (I'll simplify the description as well) you play as several different charachters (a waiter, someone falsely accused of a murder, and a taxi driver for example) in a city that sits below the water line (I think). The decisions you make with one charachter affects the rest either in a little way or drastically. There's a dam that bursts and not only do you have to survive the freezing cold (it's around Christmas), rain (wait... rain in late December?), and rising waters, you also gotta break open a conspiracyinvolving a bio-weapon on sorts loose in the city (heh, might be a spoiler there but it's not too bad).

Very neat games, multiple endings and length of story line (depending on what you do) for both. Too bad they were pretty much overlooked. :/


----------



## Taralack (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone heard of Beat Hazard? It's like Audiosurf but you shoot things instead of running into them. Hella fun.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 26, 2010)

Tao said:


> Dark Cloud 2


 
Oh my fucking God this, THIS

Also: Anyone ever heard of "Darkstone" ?

A fantastic game for the PS1 and PC, you can still get new copies. Unknown and actually unrated pretty much, fantastic game, FUCKING MARVELOUS


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone remember Dino Crisis 1 & 2.  I actually liked those games.
I also liked Parasite Eve 1 & 2.  To this day, I never made it to the top of the Chrysler Building at the end of 1.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 26, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> Anyone remember Dino Crisis 1 & 2.  I actually liked those games.
> I also liked Parasite Eve 1 & 2.  To this day, I never made it to the top of the Chrysler Building at the end of 1.


 
OMG I PLAYED THE FIRST ONE! And I agree that was a really fun game. 

I think it was made by the same people,

PARASITE EVE! 2 was epic.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 26, 2010)

The first Dino Crisis, yeah, I need to get a copy of that. EVERY enemy in that game feels like a boss! I remember thinking both Parasite Eve games were awesome, and as for the second one, in terms of graphics and concept, yes. But I recently played a bit of it and honestly, the controls were PAINFUL and so was having to button-tap through loads and loads of text-based dialogue while the characters flail like dumbasses. It was par for the course for the time, but it just hasn't aged that well, which sucks because it's still a nice looking game with some cool ideas behind it.


----------



## Kokusho (Jul 26, 2010)

> Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn is underrated, I think. It's one of my favorite games. Hardly anyone plays the series though, and it's hated even amongst Fire Emblem fans.



Radiant Dawn is such BS. It's ridiculous how EVERYONE in your party is killed in two hits by almost everything, EXCEPT for the THIEF! I made it all the way until you start fighting the beast men, and finally said screw this, and quit playing it. And I really wanted to know how it turns out. I've always loved Fire Emblem games.



> Hell they need to pull the whole KH: CoM with it and re-release it with new graphics and what not. If the pokemon series is still alive such an awesome game should be too.



They released it for the PS2 with similar graphics to the first game.
----------------
I would have to say Wild ARMs and Wild ARMs 2. The reviewers gave both games crap scores (like around 6 out of 10), but the first one is easily my favorite game ever. It does make me happy to see that they at least got recognition after years though.

Soul Nomad and the World Eaters is one game I think is drastically underrated, and the Atelier Iris series is another. I know very very few people who have played/heart of either of these, and it makes me sad. Here, watch this of Soul Nomad, and laugh your asses off! The threat of violence towards animals is hilarious!


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I'll second REmake.  It wasn't exactly a great game, but look at the visuals.  It was released in Q1 2002.  Visuals don't exactly make a game, but that's _very fucking good_ for the time.  It also made a lot of changes (almost all of which good) to the original game.  I'd easily say it's underrated by most current game players.  Then again, it was a Gamecube game:  A lot of gamers at that time (and still now) were of the opinion that nothing the GC put out could be anything more than "Mediocre".



I didn't like the way they redid the mansion. I liked finding the hand in the opening, and finding Forrest dead on the balcony. And when the zombie walked down the stairs opened the kitchen door? Brrrrr, chills. Also, the crimson head thing was a bit taxing. But, It still looked nice a played great.




Attaman said:


> FFVII most often borders from "Ridiculously Overrated" to "Hatefully Underrated", so it sorta counts.  Yes, the game wasn't all that.  However, ask some people online and the reactions you tend to get range from "PURE GOLD 10/10 BUY BUY BUY!" to "PURE SHIT!  I'D RATHER EAT GLASS AND FUCK A CACTUS WITH MY ASS THAN TOUCH IT AGAIN!"  Both are bad, but recently since it became cooler to hate it than to love it you're seeing more of the later.  It's still only a so-so game, but again:  Not being great doesn't automatically = shit.  As with the GC comment, not that you'd get that with game comics which tend to treat an 8 (or 7, or even 6.5 if extremely generous) as "passable" games implying that if a game doesn't keep you glued non-stop for 30+ hours it's a piece of shit.



those people that fanboy about it most likely haven't actually played it. It was a fun game, had a nice storyline, but it isn't SUPER AWESOME KAWAII DESU DESU.



Attaman said:


> Wind Waker is akin to FFVII, though not as polarized for the enjoying side.  There are people who're like "Oh yeah, I liked that game," but then there's people who froth at the mouth if you use it even on the same _page_ as Ocarina of Time or Majora's Mask.  Mostly because of... the shift to cell-shaded.  That's it.  You ask them what's wrong with it, they inevitably come back repeatably to the cell shading.


 
I loved wind waker.



Tao said:


> Dark Cloud 2


 
thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis



They need to put Parasit eve 1 & 2 on PSN


----------



## Skittle (Jul 26, 2010)

Oddworld. I don't remember there being much love for that game.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> "Lack of Difficulty."
> 
> Get 500 hits against the Swordmaster on your first try.  Without waiting three hours to constantly use the "A!" hits.


That is not necessary to complete the game, not the hardest challenge (1000 hits is), and is tedious, not difficult. Getting 1000 hits against the three soldiers in Spirit Tracks, now _that's_ difficult.


Kokusho said:


> Radiant Dawn is such BS. It's ridiculous how EVERYONE in your party is killed in two hits by almost everything, EXCEPT for the THIEF! I made it all the way until you start fighting the beast men, and finally said screw this, and quit playing it. And I really wanted to know how it turns out. I've always loved Fire Emblem games.


Are you playing Hard mode? Normal mode one of the easiest Fire Emblem difficulties ever, since you can save in the middle of a turn.

Also, you must not be using Nolan or Eddie. And the thief can take the most hits because he's a promoted unit.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That is not necessary to complete the game, not the hardest challenge (1000 hits is), and is tedious, not difficult. Getting 1000 hits against the three soldiers in Spirit Tracks, now _that's_ difficult.
> Are you playing Hard mode? Normal mode one of the easiest Fire Emblem difficulties ever, since you can save in the middle of a turn.


 
Save in the middle of a turn?  Now that sounds like it's too easy.

Ohey, save before you battle so that if the enemy crits & kills you, you can just reset!  ='/


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Save in the middle of a turn?  Now that sounds like it's too easy.
> 
> Ohey, save before you battle so that if the enemy crits & kills you, you can just reset!  ='/


I abused it so badly that all my characters in the last chapter had every stat capped. :3c


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 26, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I didn't like the way they redid the mansion.



You mean the look, or the layout? Because I could see the layout being problematic for people who'd been used to playing the original (like I played the original and had a tough time forgetting REmake's layout) but as for the visuals, dude, they look like what I could do in Illustrator and Photoshop. Hell, I *did!*







Besides, the whole point was for it to feel like a new game again, so the layout was going to have to be at list _a bit_ different if people were going to feel lost again.



			
				8-bit said:
			
		

> They need to put Parasit eve 1 & 2 on PSN



I've heard rumblings that they're going to. Also there is a Parasite Eve game coming out for PSP but it's basically going to be a shoot 'em up type of game and not really survival-horror/rpg.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 26, 2010)

Super Mario Sunshine, Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 4, Tony Hawk's Underground 1 and 2, GTA:VC and GTA:SA, the Sims 1.

They might not be entirely underrated, instead, they're collecting dust on the shelf while their owners play MW2 or something newer.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I abused it so badly that all my characters in the last chapter had every stat capped. :3c


 
That's either epic or sad, can't decide.  I need to find that game for cheap >.>


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 26, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Super Mario Sunshine, Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 4, Tony Hawk's Underground 1 and 2, GTA:VC and GTA:SA, the Sims 1.
> 
> They might not be entirely underrated, instead, they're collecting dust on the shelf while their owners play MW2 or something newer.


 Mario Sunshine for sure. But GTA not so much, I've always thought those games overrated.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 26, 2010)

Mario Sunshine is funny as - when it first came out - I recall a _lot_ of hate for the FLUDD.  Now I recall said hate only for SSBB.


----------



## Arcum (Jul 26, 2010)

Back when I was younger I played Illusion of Giaia for the Super Nintendo. I never heard anything about this game or if other people had any opinions on it. I remember it being really fun back in the day.

I'm not sure how popular The World Ends With You is but I thought it was an amazing game.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 26, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> That's either epic or sad, can't decide.  I need to find that game for cheap >.>


 
Most RPGs typically reward you for exploiting that kind of stuff, you know....Need I point out how much Morrowind rewarded you for exploiting the living hell out of Alchemy, which was buggier than the entire state of Minnesota? Or how you really get rewarded in dragon Quest IX or exploiting the class changing system? 

And I find that quite a bit of Fire Emblem Fans who trash Radiant Dawn were a little...spoiled. 

I mean, the same thing happened with Shadow Dragon. They made it so that it was a lot more faithful to the NES-SNES versions, then people complained about all the stuff they abused the fuck out of like Supports, save scumming, Navarres, Ests....the stuff that's way easier to exploit in 7-9, especially since it's so commonplace people often can ID them from the start. (Well, and emulating)


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 27, 2010)

Shadowrun for the snes and genesis.  The controls were a little clunky, but I loved that game.  It was the first rpg I played that wasn't fantasy based, but sci-fi.  I know they made an updated version for the xbox, but I think that one was more shooter than rpg.


----------



## that1guy (Jul 27, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> Anyone remember Dino Crisis 1 & 2. I actually liked those games.
> I also liked Parasite Eve 1 & 2. To this day, I never made it to the top of the Chrysler Building at the end of 1.


 
Yea, I remember those games. Have all 3 Dino Crisis games, and Parasite Eve 2 is somewhere around here..... somewheres....... >_>

Here's a quote from another one of my posts on Dino Crisis:



that1guy said:


> I played through the 1st one and thought it was cool. Grabbed the second one and was like "Wait.... I've traveled backwards through time and I spend most of the game playing as a new guy, and it's no longer survival-horror but arcade-action kind of game?????" Still liked it...
> 
> Then came along Dino Crisis 3 for the Xbox... I had to wait a while to play it since I didn't have an Xbox. When I finally got one and bought the game, I seriously thought I grabbed the wrong game at first. Then I realised with disappointment that it was, in fact, the "correct" game. <_>
> 
> ...


----------

